# help find me a solution!!!!!



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

unbelievable

not only have we had to go through the misery of being evicted and having to have what we could, and now im trying to make the best of a crap situation, we now have this, as this is our parking spot, slightly under a tree, I now have to put up with, im guessing tree sap? this is only after one night ffs 

am I going to have to clean this s**t off everyday now???? :wall:


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

looks like a car cover may be the best option (either that or cut the tree down)

Been using the waterproof and breathable ones from Carcover shop and they're very good and lockable


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

cossiecol said:


> looks like a car cover may be the best option (either that or cut the tree down)
> 
> Been using the waterproof and breathable ones from Carcover shop and they're very good and lockable


not my tree unfortunately, its in the pub, who I want to stay on good terms with really tbh


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

guessing a detail spray won't help at all?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> guessing a detail spray won't help at all?


I would doubt it as that won't break down the glue like properties in the sap. If you go down the glue remover route you'll then be rinsing your car each time.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

A strong cleaning detail spray like koch chemie fse or dodo juice do one called mint condition which claims to remove tar/bugs.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Sorry to hear about what's been happening.

I'm in the car cover group. Yes, it'll be a pain to keep taking it on & off but it'll give a good barrier to the nasties from the tree.

I have to park under a tree at my son's house and, like you, after one night she's covered in gunge and usually half a dozen bird poo's too. I've a cover from Mark at RaceGlazer/Carcovershop too and it's very effective.

Good luck with finding a workable solution.

Andy.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

JU5T1N said:


> A strong cleaning detail spray like koch chemie fse or dodo juice do one called mint condition which claims to remove tar/bugs.


would that be LSP safe do you know bud?


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

According to Forensic detailing you only need to use water to remove tree sap. So what about a DI vessel to rinse it off? I have seagulls on my roof so often have to spray something on bird pop to break it down before removing with DI water (sometime from a spray bottle). 

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

citrus stuff?


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

bidderman1969 said:


> would that be LSP safe do you know bud?


Koch chemie fse won't be unless your using a really durable ceramic, dodo juice 1 I don't know there a sponsor here so it might be worth messaging them and asking.


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Looking like the car cover option is looking most likely so far.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Kenan said:


> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


that's interesting, so looks like hot water in a spray bottle could be the answer


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

I wouldn't go for a car cover unless you're not really fussed about the paint. Even the best covers will marr the paint and that's even before you factor in the wind and a dirty/dusty car.


----------



## digitaluk (Apr 13, 2012)

Very expensive.. by PPF might be a good option to protect the paint and might stand up against it a bit more. 

Other than that, I can't think any wax, sealant, or coating will prevent it. Normally my go to answer is coli 476 as that stuff is bullet proof.. but even that will struggle.

Though, when it comes to washing, I would advise using something like a strong citrus prewash to help break it down.


----------



## marcusp13 (Aug 21, 2014)

Do you think they'd notice if you built a car port around your space? :tumbleweed:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

dont see a car cover is much use unless you never drive the car , needs to be close to immaculate before fitting the cover and cant imagine rolling back the sticky cover and refitting it without making a mess


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

bidderman1969 said:


> unbelievable
> 
> not only have we had to go through the misery of being evicted and having to have what we could, and now im trying to make the best of a crap situation, we now have this, as this is our parking spot, slightly under a tree, I now have to put up with, im guessing tree sap? this is only after one night ffs
> 
> am I going to have to clean this s**t off everyday now???? :wall:


https://news.sky.com/story/man-arrested-after-dozens-of-trees-illegally-cut-down-in-surrey-12284600

Is this you ?? :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

marcusp13 said:


> Do you think they'd notice if you built a car port around your space? :tumbleweed:


I was actually thinking about building one . my shed has stood up to some fierce weather over the years and hasn't budged, so maybe....... 



GleemSpray said:


> https://news.sky.com/story/man-arrested-after-dozens-of-trees-illegally-cut-down-in-surrey-12284600
> 
> Is this you ?? :lol::lol::lol:




:lol::lol::lol:

unfortunately I can't claim this


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

marcusp13 said:


> Do you think they'd notice if you built a car port around your space? :tumbleweed:


been seriously thinking about this tbh


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

ok, this is my car parking space, wind tends to come from over the other side of the fence.....










this is the kind of thing that gets stuck in the "gullies" of the car, so doesn't always get blown off easily




























do seem to have a firm base at least one side,...










not thoroughly checked this side yet...










this is how much the tree over hangs...



















pub fence does seem quite solid too

im thinking along the lines of an angled roof car port type thing, the roof pub fence side starting level with the top of the fence, and then angling upwards from there, about 30 degrees, and having an open side this side of it, shouldn't look too bad, should it?

not all bad, when you have a country pub just over the fence from you


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

Get a car cover but tie it underneath the tree hovering over your car, catch all the crud and save you taking it off every morning haha.

Seriously though mate, bad news for ya. We have a big sycamore tree in the front of next doors house and although it just doesn't reach to go over the top of my wifes car, she gets about 10,000 aphids and green fly landing on the roof regularly so her white car just ends up covered in tiny spots of poop from them gits, takes me ages to get off.



If you're putting up a carport type structure in a pub carpark then you might find people think its a *** shelter.


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

vsideboy said:


> Get a car cover but tie it underneath the tree hovering over your car, catch all the crud and save you taking it off every morning haha.
> 
> Seriously though mate, bad news for ya. We have a big sycamore tree in the front of next doors house and although it just doesn't reach to go over the top of my wifes car, she gets about 10,000 aphids and green fly landing on the roof regularly so her white car just ends up covered in tiny spots of poop from them gits, takes me ages to get off.
> 
> If you're putting up a carport type structure in a pub carpark then you might find people think its a *** shelter.


no, its not in the pub carpark, this is the residents car park, the pub has its own car park on the other side of the pub :thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

thinking about building something like this


----------

